# Test KIt



## Ericaf (Apr 2, 2020)

I cant seem to find where I can buy a test kit to test for real primo.  I am having a real hard time finding any real... the stuff I have found is not real and causes prostate issues which tells me it just test.  I am on HRT and I know what to much Test does... I was getting real Primo but with the virus it cant get here.  So I need to test for real.  Any help is appreciated.   Oh I am in prep and now I am off cycle not a good thing for me at the moment.

Eric


----------

